# 10.1 Pound Super Six Hi-Mod



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

Scott Struve of Cannondale had a special Super Six Hi-Mod in their booth located at the toc lifestyle festival. A very lightweight bike, it weighs in at just 10.1 pounds! 






crazy.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Painful,while I applaud the bike which is nicely done, the video was unwatchable,not only did it keep freezing up but Scott the global marketing director has no idea what he has there.
It's a Super six not a Synapse Scott,it's Ax lightness not AC,The chainset/BB30 is not proprietary and the fork does not taper from 1 1/2 to 1.8.
Where did they find this guy?
Shameful.Dorel is heading down a slippery slope.:mad2:


----------



## Mr. IROC-Z (Mar 20, 2007)

Lil Dale said:


> Painful,while I applaud the bike which is nicely done, the video was unwatchable,not only did it keep freezing up but Scott the global marketing director has no idea what he has there.
> It's a Super six not a Synapse Scott,it's Ax lightness not AC,The chainset/BB30 is not proprietary and the fork does not taper from 1 1/2 to 1.8.
> Where did they find this guy?
> Shameful.Dorel is heading down a slippery slope.:mad2:


Exactly...where did they find this guy! What the hell was he talking about!
I'd love to work for Cannondale as a marketing guy, but I would know my **** inside and out.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh come on... a few slip ups here and there...generally it could have been much much worse  ...poor guy was probably just nervous for the camera!


----------

